# hello horror fans



## Elecka (Sep 14, 2008)

hi,

Im eleckta, horrror fiction writer, single mom of two and all round nice gal


----------



## Nickie (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there, Elecka! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and Ihope you'll like it here! Btw, I like horror, when it's well-written.


Nickie


----------



## Docta (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello Elecka and welcome to WF.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Sep 15, 2008)

Elecka said:


> hi,
> 
> Im eleckta, horrror fiction writer, single mom of two and all round nice gal


Hey Elecka I love horror stories, can't wait to read some of yours and welcome to the WF!


----------



## tepelus (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there! Looking forward to reading your work!


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to our humble house of horror, Elecka. I love horror as well and are looking forwards to reading your stories.


----------



## wacker (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello Elecka, welcome to the forum. This is the place to be for excellent advice, encouragement and feedback on your writing.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey there Elecka and welcome from a fellow horror fan


----------



## Elecka (Sep 16, 2008)

thanx guys well parts of my novella harlequin is posted in fiction although its a mess as i cant get rid of the font stuff interfering with it.

alot of my other stuff is posted at criitersbar.com.

shortly, il post some of y short stories for youto read.  I work withi a range off horor from monstrous to humorous so something for everyone i think.

Thanx

ELECKA


----------



## moderan (Sep 16, 2008)

Greetings. Looking forward to reading the stories.


----------

